# How good are Coyote road bikes



## Stu9 (18 Jun 2013)

I went to see this tonight, the guy builds them (bikes in general), it's stunning, didnt ride it yet though, but dont know anything about them apart from they're American....here's the ad....

Coyote (American) Road Bike. Totally refurbished and in as new condition. Spec. is - Ultralite Easton tubing with carbon fork, frame is 56cm and almost unmarked, shimano 105 mechs and Tiagra chainset, shimano WH-R 500 wheels, shimano 8 speed STI shifters, selle italia saddle and look pedals.


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

Just as good as the rest I suppose


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jun 2013)

Stu9 said:


> Just as good as the rest I suppose


Hmmmm, maybe, maybe not?

IMO any bikes that are sold by Amazon, Very, a.n.other catalogue shop etc, (as Coyote are), are always going to be low rent.

Your prospective purchase sounds quite well specced, but not sure why anyone would build a budget frame up to that spec TBH.

It sounds like you know what your looking at component wise, and there is no shortage of quality used bikes out there with better known framesets than this IMO.


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

Mmmm ok.....is it worth 350


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

Edit button won't work...

Are specialised better or just as bad


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jun 2013)

Stu9 said:


> Mmmm ok.....is it worth 350


 
It's worth what you'd be happy to pay for it. The components are OK, but the frame, who knows? I was once advised to buy the best frame you can afford too when buying a bike, the rest can be easily upgraded as you go along, and that little nugget has served me well for years. FWIW I wouldn't pay £350 with that frameset, but someone else might.


Stu9 said:


> Are Specialized better or just as bad


 
Specialized are a well regarded and respected brand. They make a lot of good bikes, and a lot of dull ones too IMO, but then again so do Giant, Trek, Cannondale etc.

Buying second, (privately at least), obviously means you've got no comeback anyway, so with that in mind I'd stick to known brands rather than budget ones.


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's worth what you'd be happy to pay for it. The components are OK, but the frame, who knows? I was once advised to buy the best frame you can afford too when buying a bike, the rest can be easily upgraded as you go along, and that little nugget has served me well for years. FWIW I wouldn't pay £350 with that frameset, but someone else might.




I was just after a decentish rd bike.....I'm not that clued up at all, so it's not worth it


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2013)

Up your budget to £500, you can get something like these

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-shop/bikes/road-bikes/merlin-road-bikes/merlin-maven-road-bike.html

http://www.ashcycles.com/site/giant-defy-4-compact-2012-15percent-worth-of-free-goods

As well as the Tribans from Decathlon

Always try to have a test ride on a used bike if you can - if buying used, as above, I'd want a recognised brand. Flat bar road, like a Sirrus, will cost you less than drop bras with STI. 

Didn't you struggle with cycling before, so perhaps used is the way to go?


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

Can't go to 500

When you say a recognised brand, is Coyote not that good, I've still got my specialised rh sl....not been on it much though, but I'm trying. I didn't get a go it, as everything was freshly built and it's as if he didn't want anyone riding it till they bought it,mmaybe not though. I was also looking at the Carrerra virtuoso (or whatever it's called) I know it's just a run of the mill Halfords, but might do me.

I still don't know if cycling's for me but thought I'd try a rd bike and see how I got on....who knows

These are all used, just that Coyote's been built, I suppose it's technically kinda new then, not sure


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2013)

IIRC correctly when I ordered the Viking fixie (a cheap heavy bike, no good for a beginner IMO) the BSO King tried to sell me a larger framed Coyote; it was too large for me but it was in stock so a quicker buck for them! In addition to being way too large it didn't look much better either (feel any lighter); based on that limited experience I think I would shop around and get something different.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2013)

I have never heard of coyote and have been using the forum for 5 years. Presumably an American bso 'brand'


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> IIRC correctly when I ordered the Viking fixie (a cheap heavy bike, no good for a beginner IMO) the BSO King tried to sell me a larger framed Coyote; it was too large for me but it was in stock so a quicker buck for them! In addition to being way too large it didn't look much better either (feel any lighter); based on that limited experience I think I would shop around and get something different.




The frame's biggish but not that bad, I also kinda like it's shape ie triangularish in bits (yes I know that's not the be all end all ect).

Everyone's saying to keep clear, is it really that bad...is it just the frame that lets it down, if so why

What's bso


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Jun 2013)

Many years ago I saw a documentary film about the chap who made them. I believe he traded as Acme Corporation, or similar.

I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole.

As I recall, they are sent out in boxes, are hard to assemble, are often rocket-powered and usually end up falling into a ravine and exploding at the bottom.

Some of the footage in the documentary made me wince. I still have nightmares about it.

I do not recall the name of the documentary, but it had a profound effect on me.


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

Are you talking about Coyotes


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2013)

Stu9 said:


> The frame's biggish but not that bad, I also kinda like it's shape ie triangularish in bits (yes I know that's not the be all end all ect).
> 
> Everyone's saying to keep clear, is it really that bad...is it just the frame that lets it down, if so why
> 
> What's bso


I think people are advising you right, you'll get more for your money elsewhere. A BSO is an accronym for a 'Bike Shaped Object' basically an item that looks like a bike but is too heavy etc to be practical to the beginer cyclist. I think my Viking falls into that territory as it has a cheap heavy steel frame; I love it but I'm a fairly strong cyclist; I wouldn't reccomend it to a beginer. From my limited experience coyote's were also heavy bikes, so agreeing with folks look elsewhere to get more bang for buck. Tribans from Decathlon according to reviews are good for that another to consider are perhaps Carrera TDF's, well specced but will involve dealing with Halfords (hit or miss, mostly miss from reviews).


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

The frame's called ultra Easton tubing, means nothing to me, but people here will know.....it's certainly not heavy, or I didn't think so.....for the money he wants (350) the only other things were a carrerra virtuso and a few mtb's but it's a rd one I'm after


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2013)

Ask him how much the bike weighs. Triban 3 is around 10kg for reference


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2013)

It might be OK but if everyone is warning you against as there plenty of others good VfM bikes out there I would shop around myself; the aforementioned Tribans and TDF in particular but at the end of the day its your choice


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

Could do.....btw this is it..


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2013)

Looks ok. If you're happy, go for it. You'll be riding it not us


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

I do like it but after all the comments, I'm not sure.....I should stay away from forums


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2013)

Everyone will have an opinion but the spec seems ok for your budget. Just confirm the weoght


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

The weight of the bike or just the frame


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2013)

Stu9 said:


> The weight of the bike or just the frame


 

The weight of the bike complete


----------



## goody (19 Jun 2013)

If all the bearings run smooth and the rims aren't worn then That seems like a good buy the frame looks like it's had a bit more design put into it than my carrera, shaped seat tube down tube etc. Carbon fork, decent wheels top spec tyres, decent saddle. Shame it's not 9 speed. If it fits and it all works well go for it.

There's a bit on Easton Ultralite here
http://www.strongframes.com/more_stuff/materials_tech/specs/


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jun 2013)

Stu9 said:


> Are you talking about Coyotes



I think he was pulling your plonker!


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

goody said:


> If all the bearings run smooth and the rims aren't worn then That seems like a good buy the frame looks like it's had a bit more design put into it than my carrera, shaped seat tube down tube etc. Carbon fork, decent wheels top spec tyres, decent saddle. Shame it's not 9 speed. If it fits and it all works well go for it.
> 
> There's a bit on Easton Ultralite here
> http://www.strongframes.com/more_stuff/materials_tech/specs/







Everything should be smooth its all new stuff.....looking at your link would tell me it's good, but then I'm no engineer


----------



## HovR (19 Jun 2013)

A friend bought a Coyote on an online site (something like eBay or Amazon). It was £200. Since then I've lost track of the number of times that I've repaired it. After replacing the wheels, bottom bracket, seat post, tires and heavily servicing the gears it's now a usable but slightly heavy bike. He would have done better buying a Triban, which has the benefit of STI shifters!

Seeing that this bike has a threaded headset I'm of the opinion that it could be an older frame, either completely unrelated to the BSO brand, or a frame from a time where Coyote made higher quality products (much like Viking).

The components all seem to be of a decent spec, so I'd suggest it's fine - Although if you can inspect the bike before bidding/buying that would be ideal.


----------



## goody (19 Jun 2013)

Are the wheels new? One of those frames sold on ebay a 58cm with a weight of 1350 grams, same as a ribble ultralight frame which sells for £215 (just the frame). If everything is new or as new on it seems like a bargain. Buy it and if you don't like it I'll swap you for my Carrera Vanquish.


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

Yes everything's new apart from the frame


----------



## goody (19 Jun 2013)

Where is it, have you got the guys phone number?


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

I bought it, you wont need it


----------



## goody (19 Jun 2013)

Nice one hope you enjoy it! Maybe you could do a review when you've had a decent ride on it.


----------



## Stu9 (19 Jun 2013)

Yea sure....I'll try and get myself on it more, and see if I can take to the cycling thing


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2013)

Stu9 said:


> I bought it, you wont need it


Enjoy


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

Won't be getting it now....I would have got it last night but he wasn't in, tried to get him this morning, couldn't, but left a mess and texed to say when I could pick it up....he then said about 3, I said probably about 4, then Itexed right away and said probably 5 as I had a bit of running about to do....he tex back and said piss off....literally. I phoned end explained why, he said if I wanst there by 4 to forget it.....fk him, I'll get something somewhere else


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Jun 2013)

Stu9 said:


> fk him, I'll get something somewhere else


 
Quite! If that's how it panned out then he deserves to get stuck with the damned thing.

When you see anything else you fancy just post a link on here, and as you've discovered plenty will give their opinions to help you decide.


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

I know, will do thanks


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2013)

Odd way to sell a bike!

Given you're unsure about cycling, I'd try to find a recognised brand and bike used, even a red Triban 3 - if it's sound, at least you'll be able to flog it on with minimal loss - if you decide it's not for you or indeed, the bug bites and you want better


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Jun 2013)

HovR said:


> A friend bought a Coyote on an online site (something like eBay or Amazon). It was £200. Since then I've lost track of the number of times that I've repaired it. After replacing the wheels, bottom bracket, seat post, tires and heavily servicing the gears it's now a usable but slightly heavy bike. He would have done better buying a Triban, which has the benefit of STI shifters!
> 
> Seeing that this bike has a threaded headset I'm of the opinion that it could be an older frame, either completely unrelated to the BSO brand, or a frame from a time where Coyote made higher quality products (much like Viking).
> 
> The components all seem to be of a decent spec, so I'd suggest it's fine - Although if you can inspect the bike before bidding/buying that would be ideal.



I think this is a different brand, or as you say older. And funny you mention Viking as a comparison..

The UK Coyote bikes are MTBs and are similar to Viking - from "usable BSO"* to "entry level proper", and distributed in the UK by Avocet - as are Viking

I've got the full Coyote model list and there are no road bikes

*usable BSO as opposed to Avocet's Reflex range which should be called ReflUx as they are about as much fun as acid reflux


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

vickster said:


> Odd way to sell a bike!
> 
> Given you're unsure about cycling, I'd try to find a recognised brand and bike used, even a red Triban 3 - if it's sound, at least you'll be able to flog it on with minimal loss - if you decide it's not for you or indeed, the bug bites and you want better


 
It is....I was genuinely buying it, just couldnt get to him by 4....was very nice aswell when I went to see it, chatted for ages....oh well, his loss not mine



Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I think this is a different brand, or as you say older. And funny you mention Viking as a comparison..
> 
> The UK Coyote bikes are MTBs and are similar to Viking - from "usable BSO"* to "entry level proper", and distributed in the UK by Avocet - as are Viking
> 
> ...


 
He did say it was built up, and seemed very knowledgable, he might have said that I dont know, but honestly, he a very decent guy....I've now saw his other side, why he was like that today only he knows. As I said about, I just asked when I could pick it up then remembered I had more running about to do, as said that to him....like I say, I'l get something somewhere else.....he could have a few 100 today but his twistedness got in the way, oh well


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

Having said that....I'm going to see this tomorow, it's on ebay but going to see it before it ends..


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Jun 2013)

Looks better already 

Your first seller's loss and probably your gain


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

Depends what sells for though, still got 2 and a bit days to go and it's over 300 just now....how much are they worth, I can post the spec


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2013)

Depends on the groupset - new CAAD with Tiagra or 105 is £800-1000 or so

...ultimately any used bike will sell for as much as someone wishing to buy wants to pay


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

Here's the spec..
HI,UP FOR AUCTION IS MY CAAD8 BIKE,BOUGHT NEW IN SEPT 2011,EXCELLENT ALL ROUND CONDITION,VIRTUALLY UNMARKED,NO DENTS,AND ONLY A COUPLE OF SMALL MARKS THAT ARE HARDLY NOTICEABLE,ONLY SELLING AS I HAVE UPGRADED TO A CARBON FRAMED BIKE.FRAME SIZE IS 56CM,SUIT A RIDER 5FT 10 AND TALLER.MANY OF THE COMPONENTS ARE BRAND NEW 2013 SPEC AS THEY HAVE COME FROM MY NEW BIKE.BELOW IS A LIST OF ALL THE PARTS THAT ARE NEW OR ORIGINAL.

ORIGINAL PARTS.
* FRAME-ALU 6061,SAVE CHAINSTAYS AND CHAINSTAYS*
* FORKS-ULTRA CARBON BLADES,ALLOY STEERER*
* STEM,BARS(42CM),SEATPOST-C/DALE C3ALLOY*
* FSA GOSSAMER BB30 COMPACT CHAINSET(50/34)*
* REAR MECH-SHIMANO 105 10SPEED BLACK*
* CABLES-SHIMANO/JAGWIR*E
NEW PARTS. 
*SHIFTERS-2013 SHIMANO TIAGRA DOUBLE/10 SPEED STI*
* FRONT MECH-2013 TIAGRA*
* WHEELS-MAVIC CPX22 RIMS,STAINLESS SPOKES,FORMULA HUBS*
* TYRES-CONTINENTAL ULTRASPORT 700X23*
* CASSETTE-SHIMANO CS4600 12-25*
* SADDLE - PINARELLO MOST OCELOT*
* BRAKE CALIPERS -**TEKTRO*
* BAR TAPE-SPECIALISED CORK GEL*
* BB30 BOTTOM BRACKET BEARINGS*
* PEDALS*
AS YOU CAN SEE,ALMOST ALL OF THE DRIVETRAIN AND BRAKES ARE BRAND NEW,AS ARE THE WHEELS AND TYRES,THIS IS BECAUSE I HAD FITTED ULTEGRA PARTS LAST YEAR SO IVE TRANSFERRED IT TO MY NEW BIKE.I ALSO FITTED NEW BB30 BNGS AS THEY WERE A WEE BIT NOISEY.SO ALL IN ALL YOU SHOULD BE GETTING A TROUBLE FREE BIKE.CHEAP PLASTIC PEDALS ARE FITTED IF ANYONE WANTS TO TEST BIKE BEFORE BIDDING ON IT.I HAVE PUT COLLECTION ONLY IN AD,BUT IF WINNER WANTS TO ARRANGE THEIR OWN COURIER I AM MORE THAN HAPPY TO BOX IT UP FOR THEM(IT WILL BE WELL PACKED)IF ANYONE WANTS MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO ASK.


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2013)

I reckon it will go for £600+

Why the heck do people need to shout...turn the flipping CAPS lock off!!


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

I just copied and pasted lol...I wasnt shouting

Ah...in that case there's no point in going to see it


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2013)

Well I could be entirely wrong of course - depends who wants it and for how much. Is there a reserve?

The shouting criticism was at the ad, not you - but I would have shift + F3'd it before pasting


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

Nah no reserve.....I think you're probably right though you've been on here long enough to know what's what like the rest, if it's over 3 just now with a nearly 3 days left, chances are it will make the 6 mark....no point in wasting diesel, I'll keep looking

Didnt know about shift f3...I'll try and remember


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2013)

Get yourself a red Triban, there are a few on fleabay 

Shift F3 may only work in office


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2013)

CAAD 8's have BB30's?


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

There's only 5 and only 2 are red...all are miles from me, I'd want to see them before bidding/buying


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2013)

Fair enough. Where are you based?


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

South Glasgow


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

South Glasgow


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

Sorry about that....didn't think It went the first time, bloody computers


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2013)

Go to the local Decathlon and have a look at their offerings


----------



## Stu9 (20 Jun 2013)

What's that

I'm now trying to get hold someone that's selling a Trek 1.2 compact locally


----------

